# DJ Derek + Disco Shed DJs @ Southside Bar, Sat 21st March



## Count Skylarkin (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahoy hoy, everyone.

I'm very mindful of the fact I've not been on here for a bit and don't want to get a reputation for spamming, so here's a link to the event, which will no doubt be rocking:

http://www.stickiton.org.uk/newsletter54.html

Very much looking forward to seeing some of you next Saturday night!

The Count x


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Aaaaarrrgghh!   Yellow!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ is that some sort of Hardcore Coldplay Prunus?


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> ^^^ is that some sort of Hardcore Coldplay Prunus?



Er, not sure what that might mean... 

But I tried to visit the linked website above.  Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 11, 2009)

I know Stick It On's been going for years in Brighton but if you're coming to Brixton you're on Prod turf, which will be interesting...


----------



## pootle (Mar 11, 2009)

I was just about to say "aren't stick it on" the PRoD rip off brigade?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I know Stick It On's been going for years in Brighton but if you're coming to Brixton you're on Prod turf, which will be interesting...



I know one of the guys (who's lived in Brixton for some years) who runs Stick It On - they've been doing it in Brighton for ten years at least I think, and they've done one or two at the Southside Bar already. I've got a feeling they've done the odd one in Brixton before that as well...


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 11, 2009)

Where's the Southside bar?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Where's the Southside bar?



It's what was previously the George IV, in between Tile Giant and HMP Brixton.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 11, 2009)

Count Skylarkin said:


> I'm very mindful of the fact I've not been on here for a bit and don't want to get a reputation for spamming, so here's a link to the event, which will no doubt be rocking:



You've forgotten to offer the Urban freebies, your Countness. 

Not that I can go. I'll be otherwise engaged on the 21st...


----------



## Maggot (Mar 11, 2009)

pootle said:


> I was just about to say "aren't stick it on" the PRoD rip off brigade?





teuchter said:


> I know one of the guys (who's lived in Brixton for some years) who runs Stick It On - they've been doing it in Brighton for ten years at least I think,



So PRoD are the _Stick it on_ rip off brigade?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> So PRoD are the _Stick it on_ rip off brigade?



Well, both of them are ingenious scams to get customers to pay to hear themselves do the work. Each of them another nail in the coffin of the career DJ.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well, both of them are ingenious scams to get customers to pay to hear themselves do the work. Each of them another nail in the coffin of the career DJ.


Except at PRoD the punters don't do any of the work.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Except at PRoD the punters don't do any of the work.



They choose the tunes, don't they?

But this indicates that the Stick It On promoters are clevererer than the PRoD ones.


----------



## pootle (Mar 12, 2009)

teuchter said:


> But this indicates that the Stick It On promoters are clevererer than the PRoD ones.



But which is better? PRoD or Stick It On? There's only one way to find out....


----------



## tarannau (Mar 12, 2009)

That's a bit unfair. I know the bloke who organises Stick It On. I mean, he's hardly a huge martial arts expert, but Jefe's only got one one knee at the mo.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 20, 2014)

Count Skylarkin said:


> Ahoy hoy, everyone.
> 
> I'm very mindful of the fact I've not been on here for a bit and don't want to get a reputation for spamming, so here's a link to the event, which will no doubt be rocking:
> 
> ...


Welcome back count


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2014)

Eh? 2009?


----------



## Onket (Mar 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Eh? 2009?


It's a counting thread.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2014)

2010


----------



## Onket (Mar 20, 2014)

2011


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2014)

2012


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 21, 2014)

2013


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2014)

2014


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2014)

DJ Derek and his amazing USB stick


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2014)

1


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

I've just seen that this actually refers to a gig years ago, so I'm going to close it so stop confusion.


----------

